

There is no Public API for London 2012 Olympics. APIfied version of Medals - travisneotyler
http://apify.heroku.com/resources/5014626da8cdbb0002000006

======
travisneotyler
This google doc contains all known 2012 Olympics APIs:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rCvYbQOu94PpkEmxXwiFFWQY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rCvYbQOu94PpkEmxXwiFFWQYQNtKbw7RHobCDwo2dOQ/edit)

It is maintained by @gr33ndata <https://twitter.com/gr33ndata>. If you know
any other APIs, please post here or in google docs

------
bert2002
For Medals you could use this:
<https://www.gstatic.com/london/2012/portal/medals.js>

------
nathanpc
It's sad that the London 2012 Olympics doesn't have a public API. If there was
we would have seen a lot of awesome implementations from developers.

~~~
mattacular
And which organization do you see stepping forward to foot the bill for this?
Not to mention the current companies who have permission to distribute Olympic
data feeds would fight it to the bitter end because obviously they make tons
of money off of that data by selling it to all the big-name sports sites out
there.

~~~
DrJokepu
LOCOG could provide the feed and it could be sponsored by IBM, Oracle,
Accenture or any one of those big IT consulting companies.

~~~
sathish316
NYTimes has an Olympics API and it powers this site
<http://wasanolympicrecordsettoday.com/> (Source:
<http://darentrousdell.com/post/28210308665/guardian-olympics>)

Not sure how to use it

------
veyron
You should add a "last-updated" field so we know when it was last updated.

~~~
travisneotyler
Thanks for the suggestion. Will be adding it soon along with refresh interval.

------
pawannitj
its not real time... data is updated too late

~~~
travisneotyler
It refreshes every 30 minutes.

